# Which Surface Pro 8 config for Dorico 4 + Noteperformer?



## blaggins (Apr 4, 2022)

I am very seriously considering buying a Surface Pro 8 to allow me to work on composition while I'm away from my keyboard/desk (sketches, practicing orchestration, working through courses, etc.) but I am at a loss as to which model would be sufficient. I have considered a full-blown laptop but I think I'd like to be able to do work away from the keyboard if needed and the smaller and lighter form factor with a long battery life is very attractive, plus the multi-touch features of Dorico 4 look enticing. (Please no Staffpad recommendations, I tried it, wanted to love it, but ended up hating it.)

My basic requirements are that I would like to be able to run Dorico 4, probably with Noteperformer (b/c I do not want to hassle with setting up expression maps and 3rd party libs, but would still appreciate a decent sound and an accurate rendering, though my decision will probably depend on what the stock sounds are like) and enough juice to be able to playback a full orchestral score without issue. Can the internal soundcard handle this? What CPU and how much RAM would I need? I've been searching around for recommended Surface 8 models for this setup, but surprisingly there isn't anything I've found to clue me in.

My options seems to be:
* Intel Evo i5 with 8 (or 16) GB of RAM and a 128 - 512 GB SSD
* Intel Evo i7 with 16 GB of RAM and 256 GB - 1TB SSD

The i7 is about $210 more for the same RAM and SSD size, but I don't know how much I would miss the extra computing power... My gut feeling is that 128GB of SSD would actually be enough for this use case, but I'm not an experienced Dorico user and would love feedback there. The minimum RAM requirements for Noteperformer is 8GB, but of course Windows 11 is pretty RAM-hungry so I don't know if 8GB is enough?

Anyway, if you have thoughts on this I would appreciate hearing them!


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 4, 2022)

Your mileage may vary, but for $200 difference I would get the higher specs, if for no other reason than future considerations. I have never regretted making reasoned upgrades in my original computer purchases. I have usually regretted not making them to save a little bit of dough. In the long run having to replace or upgrade sooner costs you more.

$500 more, I would pause. $200, not so much.

So my advice is not technical, it is strategic.

Hey, it's not MY money!


----------



## blaggins (Apr 4, 2022)

I think that is solid advice @DaddyO, I feel the same way. The trick with the Surface models is that the i5 has a cheaper lower end (if you go for the lower RAM and SSD size). You can do a 8GB RAM/128 GB SSD i5 for $950. The cheapest i7 has twice the RAM and twice the hard drive, but is $450 more at $1400. I just don't know if I would miss the RAM and SSD space for my use case.


----------



## Bollen (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm with @DaddyO here, I made the mistake of buying a Surface Pro 3 for the exact same reasons as you and ended up regretting it within a year! Ran out of HD space, RAM and almost specs. I saved up and bought a Surface Book several years later, maximum specs and it was totally worth it!

The trick is to stay one or two models behind the latest and buy them on the day they announce a new one, that way you get them extra cheap!


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 4, 2022)

Bollen said:


> The trick is to stay one or two models behind the latest and buy them on the day they announce a new one, that way you get them extra cheap!


Yep. Find the sweet spot where you're not paying for the absolute latest but getting good value for a good product that you'll be happy with for several years, five years if possible.

I built my first computer for DAW work in 2014, followed that philosophy best I could, really stretched myself for 32GB of RAM. When the ASUS MOBO stopped working in 2019, I built out the same case and again stretched myself greatly, even stepped down to i5 processor rather than i7 to afford 64GB of RAM. So happy now I did. 

I realize this does not at all directly relate to the OP's situation technologically, but strategically the approach has worked for me in various situations. Buy judiciously, make sure you're getting value when you buy, and buy with a mindset that goes beyond the moment.

It's not for me to say how this might apply for you tpoots given that you envision working with Noteperformer, which is not so demanding RAM-wise. One thing I would consider is that Noteperformer 4 is in the works, and the developer has indicated he is looking to upgrade his sample library. It's possible the new version will require more RAM than the current version. I'd hate to spend a boatload on a Surface Pro that works now only to find out later that version 4 taxes it's capabilities. Not saying it will, I'd just take that possibility into account.


----------



## Bollen (Apr 4, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> for several years, five years if possible.


Five??? I run them 10 minimum!


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 4, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Five??? I run them 10 minimum!


I'm right there with ya, I'd have run my 2014 build longer if the MOBO (an ASUS Z-97 Pro) hadn't failed.


----------

